# Mesh Bracelet Options for BS100



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

I am thinking my BS100 would look great on mesh. Looking for input on the Aquadive Mesh Bracelet and any other mesh bracelet options others are using with their BS 100. Pictures are great but they don't get into the pros and cons of various bracelets. I am looking for pics and opinions : )

My Aquadive gets the most wrist time of any watch in the collection. Time to dress it up a bit.

Thanks


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Omega mesh.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff
You hit it out of the park again
Tell us more about the bracelet please as it has a great period vibe and suits the watch well
Cheers
Stu


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's another Omega mesh bracelet, the Omega Shark Cage bracelet, which has solid ends, mesh links instead of clunky clasp extensions, and features the Omega double extension clasp (ratcheting + diver extension). I'm presently wearing it on a Planet Ocean 8500 XL instead of the standard bracelet, but I'm considering putting it on the AD BS500, which I expect to arrive soon. The shark cage bracelet does sell new for at least twice the price of the standard Omega mesh. Ofrei sells the shark mesh for $675 and the Ploprof double extension clasp for $325.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I too would be interested in what BS100 owners have to say about this. I have a BS100 DLC and have tried my Omega mesh on it for size but I have found it to bind a little against the case as there doesn't appear to be enough clearance. I am reluctant to try it for longer periods as I fear that the DLC would get damaged by the end of the links. I feel that a mesh with and end tube would be a better fit?? Also keen to know if anyone has tried one on the BS500 as I have one on order.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2006)

Those Omega bracelets are AMAZING. My concern is the same as Silmatic's, will it bind or ride on the case? Doesn't seem to be much wiggle room on the BS100.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I have no problem at all with Omega Mesh binding on my vintage Aquadive's.
The only problem is the price £275 to £300 for the ones I have but 
once you have all three sizes 24mm 22mm 20mm you are sorted on most watches.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff 
Ouch a grand for the strap / clasp my AD50 was not much more than that
Thanks do your bracelts have Omega branded clasps?
Also where did you guys get them from? (Apart from Ofrei)
Do any of the replica / aftermarket alternatives make the grade?
Cheers
Stu
Appologies if I am thread hijacking


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

The ones I have have the Omega seat belt clasp its the vintage one.


----------



## Voo (Dec 24, 2014)

Ive owned a couple of BS 100 on mesh and can tell you without question its a Staib mesh bracelet with a butterfly clasp. If you want the quality of the mesh that comes on BS the Staib is the way to got and for about $130 new its a no brainer!

I hope that helps


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

AD Mesh is nice. I have a small wrist and found that the Deep Blue mesh with some modification, really works best for my 6.75. Also... >>>> This one I have for sale<<< might be just the ticket...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen this mesh bracelet sold by a British outfit. Haven't seen any reviews of it, but the price is reasonable and I like the fact that it features mesh links.

https://www.watchgecko.com/stainless-steel-watch-strap-milanese-mesh.php


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't know about that one specifically so can't really comment.

I've ordered a brushed mesh with seatbelt buckle from strapcode a few days ago for my BS500 so can advise in that when it arrives. In the meantime I've got it on a polished shark mesh from my Helson. Obviously the look would be similar between this and the BS100.


----------

